# No arch/x86_64/ in gentoo-sources-3.6.2? [SOLVED]

## hunky

I feel a little silly because I'm sure I must have missed something but I went to upgrade my kernel to gentoo-sources-3.6.2 from 3.6.0 and see there is no arch/x86_64 directory there. Someone help get me going in right direction? I did check bugs and didn't find it, and googled it but perhaps I didn't use optimal keywords or something.

thx for the help, JD

[Edit] yep, pretty silly. Forgot to make it. Works fine if you don't forget that step.

----------

